# Printing logo on clear polybag mailers



## Stage2 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not too sure where to post this topic I did a search I had found a couple of threads but didn't find an exact answer. 

Currently I place my products in clear poly bag mailers and place them in poly mailing evenlopes. I currently include our company logo stickers and other various stickers for my clients but I wanted to know if its worth while printing on the clear ziplock poly mailers? I wanted to print our logo in one color. I tried looking for any information on printing on the clear 2 mil zip lock poly bag mailers and couldn't find anything. So any suggestions from you guys would help. Also what do you guys recommend in marketing a company when shipping products? We already do our own tags on the t-shirts


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

wouldn't it be easier to just order printed bags ? if you can take the 5k minimum


----------



## Stage2 (Jan 12, 2009)

dptk said:


> wouldn't it be easier to just order printed bags ? if you can take the 5k minimum


Do you have a link? And does this company ship to canada?


----------



## GKCLOTHING (Sep 14, 2010)

uline.com might be able to do this for you. I know they offer a custom printing section on their site and they carry clear poly bags.


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

If you have the extra cash, sure. The more chances some one has to read stage2clothing the better. I think you have to see something like seven times for some one to remember what it is. (that statistic may be totally wrong though) The concept is accurate though.


----------

